# What Next "EOI" Selected



## sajamil

Hi,

I am recently selected in EOI process. Can anyone help with the following questions:

1. What is the next process and how long it takes to get the visa stamp? Any due dates to provide all documentations etc... and time taken/given?
2. What if an NZ resident got a job in Australia? Can he/she work in Aus, will that time be counted in resident NZ visa?
3. How is the job market for ICT professional with more than 8+ years experience?
4. What are alternatives to source income till the time a decent job is hunted?
5. To live a normal life with a family of 3 (2+ 1 small baby of 3 years), how much money is needed on annual basis (including everthing like; grocery, living, utilities etc...)?
6. Lastly, how easily could an asian alien adjust in NZ?

Thanks alot!


----------



## zeiger

sajamil said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am recently selected in EOI process. Can anyone help with the following questions:
> 
> 1. What is the next process and how long it takes to get the visa stamp? Any due dates to provide all documentations etc... and time taken/given?
> 2. What if an NZ resident got a job in Australia? Can he/she work in Aus, will that time be counted in resident NZ visa?
> 3. How is the job market for ICT professional with more than 8+ years experience?
> 4. What are alternatives to source income till the time a decent job is hunted?
> 5. To live a normal life with a family of 3 (2+ 1 small baby of 3 years), how much money is needed on annual basis (including everthing like; grocery, living, utilities etc...)?
> 6. Lastly, how easily could an asian alien adjust in NZ?
> 
> Thanks alot!


Hi,
EOI selection in no way guarantees a visa stamp. It is just a first step in a long journey!
Now your EOI will be scanned by an NZIS official to check if everything is filled in correctly, you have claimed the correct points etc. Once that is done and "Decision Successful" shows as your status, you will be sent an ITA (Invitation to Apply). 
Then you have 4 months to collect all the documents that they have asked you to supply with your ITA.
Then the real wait begins! Depending on the office to which your application is assigned, the post ITA processing takes from 4 months to almost 2 years!

Now I'll try to answer your questions:
1. What is the next process and how long it takes to get the visa stamp? Any due dates to provide all documentations etc... and time taken/given?
- See the above explanation. You can get more information on the website, its really informative!

2. What if an NZ resident got a job in Australia? Can he/she work in Aus, will that time be counted in resident NZ visa?
- It is easy for a NZ resident to work in Australia. But the time you spend in Australia obviously will not be counted towards NZ residence.

3. How is the job market for ICT professional with more than 8+ years experience?
- Just search for your profile on "seek.co.nz". It will not only show you how many jobs are open right now, but also what they need and require you to know, so you can be better prepared when you go there!

4. What are alternatives to source income till the time a decent job is hunted?
- Any job you get! No alternatives here!

5. To live a normal life with a family of 3 (2+ 1 small baby of 3 years), how much money is needed on annual basis (including everthing like; grocery, living, utilities etc...)?
- I am not sure, it depends upon your lifestyle, house rent etc. Just google for cost of living in new zealand or search the numerous threads about it here.

6. Lastly, how easily could an asian alien adjust in NZ?
- As long as one is open minded, pro-active and prepared for some changes, there should be no problem in living anywhere, not just NZ! I have heard (and also have some NZ friends) and in my opinion, they are very friendly and welcoming!


----------

